

Google adds WebGL support in latest Chrome for Android beta - ljf
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/01/25/google-finally-makes-it-easy-to-enable-webgl-support-in-latest-chrome-for-android-beta/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29

======
ConstantineXVI
It's got noticeably better performance than Firefox for Android (on a N7,
using [0] as a "benchmark"); but Chrome doesn't seem to have audio support.

EDIT: hm, Chrome doesn't seem to want to grab the audio at all; on both the
pages I've tried, the audio downloads just hang as "Pending" in the inspector
[1] [2]

[0] <http://apps.playcanvas.com/will/doom3/gangnamstyle>

[1] <http://monosnap.com/image/5F201GaEW7UUfEZKOSfPjTLQW>

[2] <http://monosnap.com/image/G9U7tpuoCVlvMFli8NgOBB9tD>

------
kayoone
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6js5K08m3g>

Didnt realize that WebGL already is on such a good performance level on mobile
devices, impressive and exciting!

------
AndrewDucker
Firefox for Android already supports WebGL - seems to work fine on my Galaxy
Nexus.

~~~
patrickaljord
I never got it working more than a few seconds without it crashing the whole
browser.

------
stuaxo
It's about time, I remember seeing Sony doing webgl on their experia android
phones a while back

[http://developer.sonymobile.com/2012/01/25/webgl-
implementat...](http://developer.sonymobile.com/2012/01/25/webgl-
implementation-for-xperia-phones-released-as-open-source/)

~~~
dave1010uk
Also, the Nokia N900's browser supported WebGL in 2009.

[http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/03/nokia-n900-impressively-d...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/03/nokia-n900-impressively-
demos-webgl-3d-graphics/)

~~~
nextparadigms
Well I wouldn't to see in Nokia's devices anymore anytime. Also these have all
been just experiments. Even Apple has implemented part of WebGl in the iOS
browser I think. But if Chrome beta has it, then the next _stable_ version
should have it, too.

------
azakai
The HN title is misleading. It is still not enabled by default, it just got
easier to manually switch on, so it wasn't "added". Still, this is good
progress.

------
ljf
Just been playing with the Quake 3 demo on my Nexus 4 and it looks stunning -
really excited to see where this takes mobile casual games.

------
jamesmiller5
A really cool set of WebGL shader demos that also work.

<http://www.iquilezles.org/apps/shadertoy/>

------
bsenftner
I hope this pressures Apple to support WebGL in iOS Safari.

~~~
randomfool
I believe that they are waiting for arb_robustness.

<http://www.opengl.org/registry/specs/ARB/robustness.txt>

~~~
MayorOfMonkeys
Fascinating. Thanks for sharing the link to that extension. What makes you say
Apple are waiting on this extension? I hadn't heard that before myself.

------
otibom
When is Chrome officially replacing the Android browser ?

~~~
nextparadigms
It already has with Android 4.1. But manufacturers might keep customizing the
previous open source browser instead, for the time being at least.

~~~
nodata
Are you sure? When I use the Google search widget to find something, the
browser it gives me doesn't seem to be Chrome.

~~~
nextparadigms
Are you using a Nexus device? I don't think they replaced the browser on Nexus
devices older than Nexus 7. Only new devices that have been launched after
June last year with Android 4.1 on board should have it by default, and as I
said most manufacturers have probably left the other browser in there even on
new devices. But the new Nexus/Motorola devices should have it.

~~~
nodata
Yes Nexus 4

------
coopaq
chrome://flags

enable webgl

